# Fastcap RCV remote is a great timesaver



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks useful. I should pick one up if I ever get my crappy dust collection in order. As it is, it seems like all I do is sweep up messes.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

I love them as well…but buy a couple extra batteries…mine ran down and I had a heck of a time finding the right battery


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I don't have any experience with this unit. The only spec I can find is "10 amps", and the warning: Designed for vacuum use only, not for use with other dust collectors. I suspect it isn't really hefty enough for a real DC. These things use a relay, and relays are rated by the current you can safely pass. Motor start up on a DC is pretty hefty.

I use the Woods 32555 Weatherproof Outdoor Outlet Wireless Remote Control, which is rated 125-Volt,13 Amp , 1625W Resistive / 8 Amp, 1000W Tungsten, and is UL listed. It's 1/3 of the price ($10.20) on Amazon. I had one for 3 years running my HF "2HP" DC. It died one day and I spent another $10 replacing it with the same unit. Working fine now. The FastCap, like the Woods is made in China


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

It is rated 15 amp load. You can see it on second picture. Did consider that and from reading other reviews it works well with similar DC. So far no problems with it.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

If your DC pulls too much, you can use something like the fastcap to drive a contactor which switches on the DC. Fairly cheap and easy to put together.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

At Christmas time you can go to either Big Box store and pick up a single channel 15 amp remote for $9 or a three channel for about $20. Just sayin'


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> At Christmas time you can go to either Big Box store and pick up a single channel 15 amp remote for $9 or a three channel for about $20. Just sayin
> 
> - RandyinFlorida


I got one of those 3 channel units and it popped the one that I had on my Big Shop Vac the first time I used it . So now I have 2 channels that work and only use them on lights. I think those are mostly for X-mas tree lights and stuff like that.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

As an update to my original post. The device is no longer working. The remote works and when clicks will change the status light from green to red and back. However, the DC will not turn on when it should. I emailed fastcap, but no response. Anyone had the same experience? Any thoughts on how to troubleshoot it?


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> As an update to my original post. The device is no longer working. The remote works and when clicks will change the status light from green to red and back. However, the DC will not turn on when it should. I emailed fastcap, but no response. Anyone had the same experience? Any thoughts on how to troubleshoot it?
> 
> - DW833


I am pretty sure if you told Fast Cap you used it on a DC they would say your out of Luck as it states on the package Not for use on a DC.


----------

